# We made the "big time"



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, not really "big time" but there are two articles on our team in the NAPWDA Magazine pages 38 and 39 of the April 2012 edition. Also an article on page 23 on NC's only woman trainer.

We have been certifying the cadaver dogs to NAPWDA since 2008...not sure how the articles got to them though unless they were sent in....


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> ....an article on page 23 on NC's only woman trainer.


Do you know how much she would charge to train my woman?

Congrats on the article! It feels good to be recognized.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!fantabulous!!!


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

\\/ good job \\/


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice... Congratulations Nancy!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks. We usually avoid news etc and tend to hide when the press shows up at a search. We do have one member though who forwards news bits to folks and does PR stuff......all strange to most of us.

But I see many of the NAPWDA articles are forwarded or captured newspaper articles.............


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it's great to get the recognition! Congratulations.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Actually, I read through the magazine and it looks like any one can forward articles. We don't get a lot of press, even for a find (which is ok, we consider ourselves to be a tool and the sheriff's department are the only folks we sell ourselves to except to try to get donations)

So other SAR folks who also do NAPWDA certs - check out the articles and send in yours and your pictures!


----------

